# Fair Price for a Browning Auto 5



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

An acquaintance has offered to sell me a Browning Auto 5. I'm looking for input as to a fair price. He received the gun as a gift in 1985, it has never been shot, has been stored in a hard case, and has been oiled regularly. No scratches, dings, nicks. 

The gun has the following information stamped on the barrel/receiver: Magnum Twelve, Browning Auto 5, Special Steel, 12ga, 3"- 30" 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought my a-5 in 1988 for 630.00. the thing is, browning does'nt make the a-5 any more, thus is why the prices have gone up. I no longer use mine for that reason. I do love mine. you need to keep the recoil spring oiled under the fore-end stock. it will spilt the wood if you don't. the a-5 is john browings first and the worlds first shootgun to handle different powder loads. it does'nt use gas recoil like modern shotguns. I sent mine into to get the forearm replaced and ordered two of them. as far as pawn shops go, i have boughten 3 guns from various dealers and never ever payed what they ask for. you know they only lend out 100.00 on a gun. lots of room to haggle with.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Is the trigger gold colored, if it is that usually means its a japan made A-5, the Belgium made ones are worth more. If you are going to pay anything over 800.00 for it and hunt with it, just go ahead and buy one of the newer guns out there. If you are getting it for collectors value, then its a personnal choice. I have 10 different ones I have collected thru the years; I never paid more than 500 for any one of them.

There have been several on KSL latley to give you a price range to go with. good luck


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I bought my a-5 in 1988 for 630.00. the thing is, browning does'nt make the a-5 any more, thus is why the prices have gone up. I no longer use mine for that reason. I do love mine. you need to keep the recoil spring oiled under the fore-end stock. it will spilt the wood if you don't.


The forend will crack regardless; I just sold mine to Cabelas for $475 for an identical model as the one that you describe, except well used and well taken care of. I had mine for 13 years and oiled it every time it was used and still broke a synthetic and a walnut forend. Supposedly it is due to using the lighter recoil rings (on the spring) when shooting a heavier load, not the case, I always used the heavy load setup and still cracked two of them. I just got sick of how stinking heavy they are and bought a Benelli SBEII.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I sold one of the early production models for 800 back in 2000...it had alot of wear and the extractor was pretty much useless...they hold their value extremly well...


----------

